# band saw blades



## Karda (Jan 26, 2018)

Hi, i have been using Diamond blades just went to order and the site is no longer there. I checked the next day and threw some other ling still gone, What other blades are good at a reasonable price. I checked peachtree and the blade I use, 3/8 or 1/2 inch 3TPI are a .020 thickness the others were .025. I like the heavier blade to trimming lathe blanks. Also I need a 72"blade but am finding 71 3/4- 72 and 72 1/2. Olsen don't make a 3 TPI blade any body got any Ideas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 26, 2018)

supercuts

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 26, 2018)

I will have to find my catalog tomorrow for the blades I buy. The company only specializes in band saw blades.


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 26, 2018)

Supercut is who I've been ordering from.


----------



## Karda (Jan 26, 2018)

could you give me a link to supercut I googled them but couldn't find band saw blades


----------



## DKMD (Jan 26, 2018)

I just got an order from woodcraftbands.com, and his prices were really good. I haven’t had a chance to use the blades yet, but I’ll do a full write up on them once I’ve put them through their paces.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Jan 26, 2018)

Karda said:


> could you give me a link to supercut I googled them but couldn't find band saw blades


http://www.supercutbandsaw.com/


----------



## Sprung (Jan 26, 2018)

I've got bands from woodcraftbands.com, where Keller just got some from. I like the blades. I get longer life out of them than the Timberwolf and WoodSlicer blades I've tried, for a lot less money.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 27, 2018)

I use the carbon steel blades. They do not cut as smooth as woodslicer but are 1/3 the price and cut longer. They cut longer because they are made of harder steel. and at $13.50 for a 133 inch 3TPI I am very happy with performance...

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 27, 2018)

Plus any of these vendors mentioned will cut your blades to your specs down to fractions of inches...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 27, 2018)

I get my blades from Timber Wolf. Timberwolf.com


----------



## David Hill (Jan 27, 2018)

I’ve been getting my blades from Ellis.
Very reasonable, friendly, will make the blades to your specs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 28, 2018)

I use Carter blades, always been happy with them. Tony

http://www.carterproducts.com/band-saw-products/band-saw-blades


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm not a fan of Timberwolf blades, they seem to dull almost immediately. Like @Mike1950 I buy carbon steel blades locally, a 111" runs about $13 and they last a good while. If I need to buy a commercially made one my favorite general use blade is the Starrett 3/8" .025 thickness skip tooth configuration. Long lasting, smooth cut and does thin boards and thick logs quite well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 28, 2018)

I get blades for both metal and wood from bandsawbladesdirect.com. Prices are very reasonable. 
https://www.bandsawbladesdirect.com/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 28, 2018)

NYWoodturner said:


> I get blades for both metal and wood from bandsawbladesdirect.com. Prices are very reasonable.
> https://www.bandsawbladesdirect.com/



I have used them but the same blade for me is 5 bucks more I buy a dozen and a time which gives me one free one but 12 x $5 is $60 . besides Supercuts is 30 min. from me.


----------



## Patrude (Feb 7, 2018)

Highland woodworks offers a great resaw blade called the Woodslicer. I've been using the blade after switching from Timberwolf. I noticed the difference with my first cut


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 7, 2018)

Patrude said:


> Highland woodworks offers a great resaw blade called the Woodslicer. I've been using the blade after switching from Timberwolf. I noticed the difference with my first cut


yep but it is softer steel- more dollars- leaves a very nice finish- does not last long-and by all means do NOT use it in green wood....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

